# Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013



## Susanne (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Historie ist hier nachzulesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29755

Die Kurzfassung der Historie: 
Alter Teich gebaut 2003, abgerissen Ende 2010, Baggerloch für neuen Teich seit März 2011, Stützmauern 2012, sonst nix groß passiert seither.

Aktueller Stand:
Teichgrube vom Wildwuchs der letzten 2 Jahre befreit.
Teichgrube wird derzeit "feinjustiert"
Teichfolienbedarf ausgemessen, Angebot wird derzeit bei NG eingeholt

Nächste größere Aktion wird das Stabilisieren der Wände sein. Dazu ist 6eck-Drahtzaun bestellt und Erdnägel. Morgen mach ich mich schlau über Betonmischer, werde ca. 1,5 m³ benötigen für Löcher stopfen und Wände stabilisieren.

Ein paar aktuelle Fotos anbei.

Freu mich über Kommentare, Fragen, Erfahrungsberichte von Euch, was immer ich auch noch tun werde in den nächsten Wochen.

Grüßle aus dem Süden
Susanne

P.S. Falls jemand beim Teichfolie verlegen helfen möchte - gerne melden


----------



## Susanne (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

leider ist für morgen Regen angesagt, daher verschiebt sich die Haupt-Bauphase gleich um einen Tag, aber dann geht's los. Die nächsten Schritte als Tabelle anbei. Die Zahlen sind die geschätzte Arbeitszeit in Stunden (wenn nicht anders angegeben). Würd mich über Eure Kommentare freuen.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hey susanne,

Bilder der baustelle wären sinnvoller als eine zeittabelle. . .man hält sich eh nicht dran.

Mandy


----------



## Susanne (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hi Mandy,

Bilder hab ich ins Album ... ... kanns aber auch versuchen mal hier reinzuladen.

Bei der Liste geht's mir weniger um die Zeit als um die Arbeitsschritte - falls ich was wichtiges vergessen haben sollte  wäre es super, wenn Ihr mich darauf aufmerksam macht - rechtzeitig natürlich 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Zusammen,

 gar keine Beiträge ... interessiert sich überhaupt jemand hier im Forum für meinen Bau? Oder mach ich schlicht alles richtig und es gibt keine Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Wir haben auf jeden Fall fleißig gearbeitet die letzten Tage: Teichloch wo möglich harmonisch ausgeformt, um möglichst wenige Spannungen in der Folie zu haben bzw. ein leichteres Verlegen zu ermöglichen. Freitag dann Hasengitter rangenagelt, gestern zu viert 42 Sack Zement verputz. Morgen kommt dann der Rest dran (leider ohne unseren Putz-an-den-Wand-Schmeißer, den Part werde wohl ich übernehmen müssen, dabei tut mir jetzt schon alles weh).



2 neue Bilder im Album.

*Wer im Forum hat denn schon auf der Folie die Wände eingeschlämmt *(nach NG-System oder auf einem anderen Weg). Hier würde mich Erfahrungswerte sehr interessieren!

Grüßle aus der Hängematte
Susanne


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hi Susanne !
Es wird schon mitgelesen ! 

Und wart mal ab , wenn du mehr Bilder einstellst , sind nämlich alle ganz wild darauf !
Wenn du zum "Mörtler" wirst , bin ja selber gerade dabei , achte drauf mit einer Glättkelle für das Zeug und einer Dreieckskelle  ( komm ich nicht mit klar  ,nehme einen kleinen Heber
[trapetzförmig]) zu arbeiten ! Hab versucht den Putz mit einer Kelle aus dem Bottich zunehmen und gleich an die Wand zu schmeissen  , :? ging voll in die H.....

Zum Teichprofil :
Machst du keine Pflanzstufen ?


----------



## Susanne (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Andre,

hab das Glück, dass mein Partner 2 rechte Hände hat und nicht zum ersten Mal verputzt. Hab ihm zugeschaut und dann mal selbst probiert. Das mit dem genauen Zielen klappt noch nicht so doll, aber vom Prinzip her geht's. Werde halt mehr verwischen müssen. Haben im übrigen den trapezförmigen und ein großes Glättteil, das unser 13jähriger sehr gut bedienen kann. Ich hab dann das Glattpinseln übernommen und das Löcher stopfen und das Gitter runterdrücken, wo nötig. Sorgen mach ich mir eher wegen der Kraft, die wird mir ruckizucki ausgehen.

Pflanzebenen ... ja ... das ist so ein Thema. A) finde ich sieht das total unnatürlich aus, daher hab ich nur eine Pflanzebene angelegt und davon recht wenig, was baubedingt ist - hatte ja vorher schon einen Teich und der wurde nur größer gebaggert. Wasserhöchststand wird ja Oberkante Mauern sein - alles, was ringsrum noch an Erde ist, wird bepflanzt werden. Und die Seerose muss in den schmalen Teil des Teiches, da es dort nicht zu tief ist.

Was verputzt Du gerade?

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*



> Was verputzt Du gerade?


na hier !
Nennen wir es mal .....


----------



## Moonlight (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*



Susanne schrieb:


> gar keine Beiträge ... interessiert sich überhaupt jemand hier im Forum für meinen Bau?



Doch Susanne,

es wäre nur besser Du würdest die Bilder direkt hier hochladen und nicht im Album. 
Das ist zum Anschauen und dann Schreiben viel zu umständlich.

Das was man sieht ist aber nicht schlecht. Bin gespannt wie alles dann fertig aussieht.
Zu dem Thema vermörteln kann ich nix beitragen 

Mandy


----------



## Susanne (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Nix Neues von der Baustelle (außer, dass wir die untere Schutzschicht fertig vermörtelt haben.

Derzeit beschäftige ich mich mit Fragen wie "Welches Vlies (tendiere zu Straßenbauvlies GRK 4 oder 5 mechanisch verdichtet)" und suche Erfahrungsberichte zum Vermörteln auf der Folie.

Etwas weiter gehts am Freitag - aber nur bissele Schnickschnack. Folie soll in 10 Tagen verlegt werden.

Seid gegrüßt :cu
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

So - inzwischen weiß ich wenigstens mal, dass ich 177,60 m² Folie brauche ... das ist doch mal was ... jetzt mal schauen, wieviel Vlies ich noch brauch für drunter und drüber ...


----------



## Tasori (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo,

darf ich fragen, wie du dich jetzt entschieden hast, wegen dem Vermörteln? naturagart oder artlake system?


----------



## Susanne (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Tasori,

entschieden für Vermörteln. Da es bei uns heute bis Nachmittags regnen soll, werden wir morgen anfangen. Allerdings weder NG noch Artlake direkt. Habe ein 450ger Vlies als Trennschicht, das wollen wir mit reiner Zementschlemme einschlämmen und dann mit Zement/Sand/Farb-Mörtel direkt im Anschluss weiterverarbeiten - zusätzlich Armierungsgewebe. Kann die nächsten Tage berichten, ob und wie es geklappt hat. Zement kaufen wir auf jeden Fall Trasszement. Im Baustoffhandel gar nicht so teuer.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Also das mit dem Vermörteln läuft net so dolle ... bin mal gespannt, ob morgen noch Beton an der Wand ist oder ob alles runtergerutscht ist. Zieht auf jeden Fall saumäßig Vlies und Folie nach unten ... vermutlich auch durchs rumlaufen auf selbigen. Bilder erspar ich Euch ... ist eh grad alles mit Malerfolie abgedeckt. Rechne damit, dass wir in den nächsten 2 Tagen mit dem Vermörteln fertig werden - dann gibt's Bilder - so ich nicht entnervt aufgegeben habe.


----------



## Moonlight (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Susanne,

Positiv denken.
Das wird schon.

Mandy


----------



## Ulli (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*



Susanne schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Vermörteln läuft net so dolle ... bin mal gespannt, ob morgen noch Beton an der Wand ist oder ob alles runtergerutscht ist. Zieht auf jeden Fall saumäßig Vlies und Folie nach unten ... vermutlich auch durchs rumlaufen auf selbigen. Bilder erspar ich Euch ... ist eh grad alles mit Malerfolie abgedeckt. Rechne damit, dass wir in den nächsten 2 Tagen mit dem Vermörteln fertig werden - dann gibt's Bilder - so ich nicht entnervt aufgegeben habe.



Hi Susanne,

Kopf hoch, das schafft Ihr schon !! Was ich gesehen habe, ist klasse und daß Vermörteln kein Spaß wird, hast Du ja gewußt ? 

Ich kann Freitag mit einer Tüte Bezeln und einem Trollinger-Schorle unterstützen und natürlich die Kamera mitbringen und ein paar Bilder schießen? AUFGEBEN IST KEINE OPTION !!

Grüßle
Ulli


----------



## Susanne (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallole,

also heute haben wir 4 Stunden am Stück gearbeitet und es lief ganz gut - haben ja aus den Fehlern gestern gelernt. Die Wände von gestern waren auch noch an der Wand und nicht auf dem Boden. Morgen solls in die 3. Runde gehen und wenns gut läuft, werden wir auch fertig. Das abschnittsweise Arbeiten ist ganz gut, da wir ja kaum Pflanzstufen haben und dadurch lange Schrägen betonieren müssen - Stichwort Rutschgefahr. Wenn man nur eine halbe Wand betoniert und am nächsten Tag weitermacht, hat die Wand schon eine gewisse Steife. (Halbe Wand heißt die ersten 3-4 Meter von rechts). 

Von Aufgeben also keine Rede 

Wegen Freitag: Wenn wir fertig werden morgen, dann machen wir Freitag sicher mal kindertauglicheres Ferienprogramm und sind nicht daheim - aber ggf. einfach kurz versuchen, wenn uns die Trägheit übermannt sind wir doch da (und das könnte gut sein *gähn*). Dann gibt's sicher auch wieder Kaffee und/oder Eis. Für Fotos wird's noch net so spannend sein - da die Malerfolie vermutlich dran bleibt - soll ja regnen ab dem Wochenende. Versprech aber Fotos einzustellen, sobald die Folie ab kommt.

Grüßle von Susanne, die heute schon viel optimistischer ist - danke fürs Aufbauen gestern!


----------



## Poroton (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Susanne,

ich verfolge alle deine Beiträge über das Thema "Mörteln". 
Ganz wichtig für mich sind deine Erfahrungen beim Umsetzen und Tipps zur Fehlervermeidung.
Werde in ca. 2Monaten mit dem eigenen Teichbau (incl. Mörteln) beginnen.

Grüße


----------



## Susanne (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Poroton,

tja - das mit den Tipps ist so ne Sache - letztendlich könnte ich Dir erst was sagen, wenn mindestens das Wasser drin ist und eigentlich mindestens 1 Winter durch ist ... optisch aussehen tut es frisch natürlich toll, aber richtig gespannt bin ich auf den Moment, wo das Wasser drin ist und natürlich die Langzeitwirkung. Fakt ist, dass zumindestens wir die Falten bei der Folie bzw. dem Vlies einfach eingemörtelt haben - wir habens nicht flach hingedrückt (wo es nicht einfach eh ging). Wichtigste Erkenntnis bisher: Oben das Vlies (oder was auch immer Du als Trennschicht nimmst) gut beschweren - sehr gut beschweren - kann nicht gut genug beschwert werden  ... Weitere Erkenntnis: Das Vlies und die Folie verrutschen beim Laufen (was sich ja nicht vermeiden läßt. Heute haben wir Sand auf den Boden gefüllt - dadurch rutscht weniger. (Boden vermörteln wir nicht). Weitere Erkennntis: Schlemme fast nur aus Zement - fast ohne Sand (wir vermörteln auf normalem Vlies mit zusätzlicher Armierungsmatte) Armierungsmatte kommt übrigens immer gleich auf das eingeschlemmte Vlies und der Trasszement wird dann angeschmissen, danach geglättet und ca. 1 Stunde später geh ich mit dem Kleisterquast drüber und versteich das Ganze nochmal. Erhält dadurch eine schöne Optik - man sieht zwar auch noch minimal die Pinselstriche - aber das hat sich sicher bald, wenn der Teich mal läuft.

Soviel für heute - frag(t) gerne nach, wenn ihr was genau wissen wollt ... noch können wir testen 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Sodele ... mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto, damit Ihr auch seht, dass wir fleißig sind. Dank meinem Partner, seinem Sohn und meiner Tochter sind wir ein großes Stück weitergekommen - es geht doch nichts über Teichbau-Urlaub und viele fleißige Hände 

Jetzt würde ich mal wieder gerne Eure Meinung hören zu 2 Stellen, wo ich noch nicht 100% sicher bin, wie ich es lösen soll:

Auf dem 2. angefügten Bild seht ihr den frisch montierten Gartenzaun und davor eine Mauer. Geplant habe ich hier, die Folie etc. oben auf der Mauer durch einen "Weg" aus Mörtel und Porphyrplatten zu befestigen. Da die Wand drunter noch kaschiert werden soll, dachte ich an NG Ufermatte ggf. mit Pflanztaschen.

Fragen dazu:

a) Die Ufermatte saugt ja Wasser nach oben. ebenso das Vlies, das ich zum Schutz der Folie ja vollflächig unter den Mörtel/die Platten legen muss - werde ich ein Frostproblem bekommen - wie sind hier Eure Erfahrungswerte - ich bin ja sicher nicht die erste, die das so macht oder?

b) Würdet Ihr mir aus obigen Gründen ggf. empfehlen, den "Weg" direkt auf die Mauer zu machen und Folie und Ufermatte lieber mit einer NG-Schiene an der Mauer zu befestigen? Würde mich halt ein paar cm Wasserhöchststand kosten, die mir dann oben an der Terrasse fehlen werden, daher wäre ich eher für Lösung a)-

Ebenfalls auf dem 2. angefügten Bild sehr ihr neben dem Zaum/der Mauer ein Stück Folie direkt an der dahinterliegenden (Garagen-)Wand entlang laufen. Hier wird mir vermutlich nichts anderes übrig bleiben als eine NG-Schiene an die Wand zu dübeln und Folie und ggf. Ufermatte dort zu befestigen oder hättet Ihr noch eine andere Idee? Die Stelle wird später nur bedingt sichtbar sein, da der "Steg" dort sein wird. 

Der "Steg" soll im übrigen mit einer Ecke auf der Mauer aufliegen - macht beide obigen Themen nicht unbedingt einfacher. Wenn Ihr also Tipps und Erfahrungswerte habt - nichts wie her damit 

Grüßle
Susanne

b)


----------



## Susanne (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

So - hier noch ein "Bild", wo der Steg sein soll ... bin leider nicht gut im Zeichnen.


----------



## Susanne (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Update: Bin grad wieder eher in der Planungsphase ... daher keine Neuigkeiten in diesem Thema. 

Intensivere Themen diskutiere ich in den Unterforen - wen es interessieren sollte, findet das Thema 

Pflanzen hier

Steil-Mauer hier

Teich-Technik hier

und um den Bachlauf gings hier

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Poroton (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*



> Wir haben auf jeden Fall fleißig gearbeitet die letzten Tage: Teichloch wo möglich harmonisch ausgeformt, um möglichst wenige Spannungen in der Folie zu haben bzw. ein leichteres Verlegen zu ermöglichen. Freitag dann Hasengitter rangenagelt, gestern zu viert 42 Sack Zement verputz. Morgen kommt dann der Rest dran (leider ohne unseren Putz-an-den-Wand-Schmeißer, den Part werde wohl ich übernehmen müssen, dabei tut mir jetzt schon alles weh).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Susanne,

ich habe ein paar Fragen zu deiner Konstruktion (Mörtel mit Hasendraht auf Erdreich):
a) Wie steil kann die Wand sein, damit der Mörtel hält?
b) Wie hoch kann die zu vermörtelnde Wand sein? Bei mir wären es bis zu 1,20m.
c) Welchen Zement und welche Mischung hast du verwendet?
d) Wie hoch sind etwa die Kosten pro m²? Mein Gartenbauer hat mir die Vermörtelung für 25m²-Teich nach deiner Methode mit ca. 1000€ (Material + Stundenlohn) geschätzt.

Dank dir

Gruß Poroton


----------



## Susanne (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Poroton,

a) kein Plan. Die Idee war von karsten. und ich meine, er hätte fast senkrechte Wände damals so vermörtelt.  Bei uns sind die steilsten Wände ca. 80 Grad schätzt mein Partner und da hats auch gehalten - und er muss es ja wissen als Mörtel-an-die-Wand-Schmeißer. Hast Du die Bilder gesehen? Da hält der Mörtel im übrigen auch auf Vlies über der Folie - Zementschlemme auf Vlies - unaufgeraut.
b) Hab grad nochmal gemessen. Im längsten Eck sinds 2 Meter (durch die Schräge) - ansonsten sicher 1,50.
c) Für unter der Folie habe ich "Sockelputz" genommen. Marke weiß ich nimmer, hat sich aber hervorragend verarbeiten lassen. Mischung war fertig - nur noch Wasser dazu und da merkst Du beim Anschmeißen, obs zu dick oder zu dünn ist.
d) äh - hab ich nicht ausgerechnet. Wir haben 50 qm Hasengitter gekauft und auch verbaut (teils mit Überlappungen). Vermörtelt haben wir darauf 60 Sack à 25 kg (meine ich). Das Hasengitter habe ich mit diesen Erdnägeln festgemacht. 400 Stück waren allerdings fast zu knapp auf die 50 qm, da a) einige abgebrochen sind (die Technik hat man aber mit der Zeit raus - vieeel Gefühl ist nötig) - aber die abgebrochenen haben wir dann abgezwickt und an weniger wichtigen Stellen genommen. Hier würd ich aber das nächste Mal mehr kaufen. Preise kannst jetzt also mal ausrechnen - kannst ja mal sagen, auf was Du gekommen bist pro qm ... 

Was hast Du vor? Hast Du ein eigenes Bau-Thema, wo man auch mal vorbeischauen kann?

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Phileasy (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Poroton, 

ich habe den Teich auch vermörtelt, bevor ich die Teichfolie verlegt habe. Bis zu 2,2 m hoch und senkrechte wände. Dies ging aber bei mir natürlich sehr gut, da bei uns relativ felsiges Gelände ist.
Lohnt sich zu machen. da hast du nachher einen sehr guten Schutz. Wir haben dies auch mit Hasendraht gemacht und normaler Mörtel für Aussen vom Baumarkt verwendet.

Es Grüsst

Philipp


----------



## Poroton (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Danke für Eure Infos.

Wie dick habt Ihr den Mörtel aufgetragen?

Susanne, du hast "Sockelputz" verwendet. Den günstigsten Sockelputz habe ich für  24€/30kg 
gefunden. Gibt es den noch irgendwo günstiger? 

Oder geht auch ein anderer Putz, so wie dieser z.B. für 6€ / 40kg?

Grüße Poroton


----------



## Susanne (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Poroton,

wäre es für Dich okay, wenn wir das Vermörtelthema hier weiterdiskutieren - wollte meinen Bau-Thread eigentlich recht kurz und knackig halten und Detaildiskussionen lieber für alle zugänglich halten (wer liest schon ganze Threads durch, wenn diese mal 20 Seiten lang sind 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo liebe Mitleser,

aktueller Stand:

Hab 28 m³ Wasser in den Teich gelassen. Das dürfte so ungefähr die Hälfte des Wasservolumens sein. Jetzt darfs dann wegen mir Dauerregnen, bis der Teich voll ist 

Bachlauf funktioniert dank "Minimaltechnik". Hab jetzt allerdings nochmal beim Wasserfall bzw. dort, wo das Wasser dann in den Teich fällt, den Boden betoniert, da der Sand ansonsten vom Wasser weggespült wird, wenn der Wasserstand mal niedrig ist. Daher lass ich grad a)  nicht mehr Wasser in den Teich und b) ist der Bachlauf aus.

Bildchen vom aktuellen Stand anbei.

Grüßle
Susanne

P.S. Nein, ich bade nicht sondern "fange" Laub und Schaum. Hab meine tolle Anglerhose an - immer wieder geschickt für Teicharbeiten


----------



## Susanne (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Okay - hab doch insgesamt 44 m³ reingelassen, darfs halt die restlichen 30 cm reinregnen (so der Regen reicht, auch wenns intensiv regnet, bringt das trotz Dacheinlauf nur 2 cm ...

Hab mal ein paar Bilderchen von den letzten Tagen (jaja - sein Baby fotographiert man einfach gerne, auch wenns noch recht nackig aussieht). Die eine Perspektive ist im übrigen vom Garagendach aufgenommen - die anderen wieder von der Terrassen/Balkon-Seite.


----------



## Susanne (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn ich schon mal wieder hier bin, dann wenigstens noch ein Foto vom "Teich ist voll"-Stand. Inzwischen ist leider auch viel Laub im Teich gelandet, trotz regelmäßigen abfischens (seehr meditativ) und des großen Skimmer (im Bild in der "Bucht").

Fortschritte gibt's seither leider nimmer, hab meine Bandscheiben wohl zu viel gequält. Teichrand Fertigstellung, Stege, Technik, "Ufersand", Pflanzen etc. kommt also erst nächstes Frühjahr. Hoffen wir auf einen kurzen Winter und ein sonniges Frühjahr 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Susanne,
ich bin echt beeindruckt   !
Jetzt lehn' Dich doch erst mal zurück, genieße Dein Werk. Im Frühjahr gibt es viele Pflanzen, da kannst Du dann den niedrigen Teil begrünen, und Deine Männer können den Rest wie Steg und Brücke bauen.


----------



## woelfi23 (4. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*



Susanne schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich schon mal wieder hier bin, dann wenigstens noch ein Foto vom "Teich ist voll"-Stand. Inzwischen ist leider auch viel Laub im Teich gelandet, trotz regelmäßigen abfischens (seehr meditativ) und des großen Skimmer (im Bild in der "Bucht").
> 
> ...



Hallo,hast ja dein ganzen Garten voll genutzt,nur wie kommst du hinten an den Teich,ich sehe keinen weg.Und mit dem Laub kann ich Dir das NG Laubschutznetz empfehlen,da kommt nichts rein.Gruss woelfi


----------



## Susanne (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Rolf,

danke  - und klar genieße ich - auch ohne Steg und Pflanzen ... das Wasser plätschert ja schon schön den Mini-Wasserfall runter. 

Hallo Woelfi,

sieht man auf dem Bild nicht, aber der schmale Rand rechts geht natürlich bis nach vorne. Darauf kann man laufen - und hinten kann ich im Wasser laufen. Was ich vermutlich tun werde, da es für den Schattenbereich eher Pflanzen gibt, die es lieber feucht statt nass mögen. Dann dürfen die halt auf den ursprünglich als "weg" geplanten Teichrand - und ich lauf halt im Wasser ... frau ist ja flexibler als die Pflanzen.

Laubschutznetz arbeite ich noch an einer Lösung - muss erstmal schauen, wie ich das dann von Zaun zu Zaun gespannt bekomme mit "Laub-nach-hinten-Fallkurve" - baden soll das Laub ja nicht.

Grüßle Suasnne


----------



## lotta (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Reihenhausgarten ~ 60 m³ Teich - die Bauphase 2013*

Hallo Susanne,
schön ist er geworden, dein Teich
Für deine Bandscheiben, wünsche ich dir eine gute Besserung
(davon kann ich auch ein Lied singen)

Ich habe auch extrem viel Laub und "hänge" dir mal ein Foto an, 
wie ich es dieses Jahr gelöst habe.
 

(die letzten Jahre badete mein Laub nämlich leider auch immer im Teich  )
Nun habe ich das Netz in ca 2,50m Höhe gehängt, von Baum zu Baum,
ich kann das Laub mit dem Besen , von unten zum Rand befördern und beseitigen. 
Das Netz bleibt das ganze Jahr über hängen.


----------



## Susanne (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Bandscheiben ignorierend haben wir in den letzten Wochen nochmal ordentlich geschafft (die ganz schweren Sachen hab ich ganz brav nicht selber gemacht) - und nun sind die Stege fertig, die Pflanzen fast alle drin und etwas Technik läuft auch. Hab eben ein paar Fotos gemacht und weils draußen so heiß ist, lade ich sie gleich mal hoch.

Jetzt heißt es (vermutlich) geduldig sein und warten, bis das Wasser klarer wird.

 

 

 

 

An dieser Stelle auch noch einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön  an all diejenigen, die mir durch Rat und Tat bisher zur Seite gestanden sind - besonders wenn ich mal wieder intensiv auf dem Schlauch stand und bei dem ganzen Technikgeraffel ...

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (18. Juni 2014)

Es ist so unglaublich, obwohl ich es mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe - ich kanns eigentlich nicht wirklich glauben. Innerhalb von einer Woche, nachdem ich die Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt habe, ist das Wasser so klar, dass ich wieder auf den Grund sehen kann (gut 1,70 Tiefe). Ob die Abkühlung durch den Hagel mitgeholfen hat? Ob heimlich meine Nachbarn Chemie ins Wasser gehauen haben (es schäumt bei der Quelle so weisslich)? Ob es einfach Zufall ist, dass die Algen gerade beschlossen haben einfach zu verschwinden? Oder obs doch die Pflanzen warenn ,... oder eine Mischung aus allem? Ich seh jetzt auf jeden Fall alles (auch was ich gar nicht sehen will ;-))

Da man die Tiefe unter Wasser so schlecht schätzen kann, hänge ich nochmal ein Baufoto dran ...


----------

